# Which Direction Would You Go?



## WallyBear (May 11, 2011)

Looking for opinions on what direction I should go. 
Recently I have found a Wheel Horse, Simplicity SunStar and a Bolens G174 all with loaders and mowing decks on Craigslist, all of them were sold before I could check them out.

I have a Cub Cadet 127 which is in nice shape but I hate the time its take each season switching from my snow blower to the mowing deck and the constant tinkering a 40 year old tractor requires (Ethanol is reaking havoc on my carburators). I have three kids in grade school so time is always a premium.

I tought I would never hear this from my wife but she said this weekend I shoud just buy something new with a warranty so I can spend more time mowing and clearing snow and less time tinkering

Now I am starting from scratch, should I look at a brand new John Deere, Cub or Kubota or keep searching for that elusive perfect used tarctor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All depends on the budget. Of course the older classics are going to still be risky because of the age, and one might need to still commit the time for fixing small to major things whereas a new machine would have a warranty and a person would hope that it would keep running well beyond the warranty period. My 26 year old John Deere has been a very reliable rig, that has cost me so very little to operate in terms of actual repairs, that I honestly would be inclined to seek out one of the holy grail of mowers. but then that's just me. The key here is to look at the newer mowers and see what they go for price wise, then see if you flinch, or drool. If you had the money up front, given the time constraints you seem to have.....New might be you.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Like TB said.."budget" also sound dealership,you and your bride take Saturday or any day that ends in Y go looking..set on different models also test spin.

Some dealers do the little extra..free delivery also showing how to install attachments at no cost even at later date.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If a used tractor has regular service and repair reciepts , id still go with the older tractor - first off theyre built stronger then new stuff , and if youre lucky you can find one with all the extra implements you want for the cost of a new tractor alone. 

The new implements for your new tractor will break the budget ( average cost of a front plow blade is $400- usually w/o the frame brackets) - most older implements would need to be retro fitted for a new tractor. Most new tractors ( GT's) dont even come with a deck - those need to be bot separate.


----------



## Rocjohnson (May 14, 2011)

First direction I would go, would be to use Premium fuel in my older machine's. Yes..It's hard to pay, but think of the Carbs man...The carbs:dazed:

As far as a New tractor...I personally have friends and relatives working for John Deere in Moline. In all of the shops. I know they make good tractors. Not that I would get a better or special deal. But they could point me in the right direction if it ever broke down. I guess I'm saying JD is where I would start the search. (I personally don't own a JD...I try and fix the equipment I have).:tractorsm

Congrats on the 3 kidlets. I remember those days of baseball and vacations with mine. Good times...


----------

